# AF Drive and WinXP



## patkim (Jan 31, 2015)

It's time for me to replace my old HDD (Desktop Internal SATA).
I think most HDDs now are AF (Advanced Format) drives. I am still using & prefer Win XP (SP3)  Does anyone know if XP  can be installed and works fine on AF HDD?
 Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't know about this but why still running XP? It's EOL, insecure and really really old.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2015)

switch to Windows 7 or Windows 10 when it launches.


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 1, 2015)

AF drives ??? wat are those. ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2015)

^^ hard drives with sectors with 4,096 bytes of data. Anyway, you can install and use Xp on that but can't format Af HDD using win xp. So you need to use win 7 setup to partition and format the HDD or better use g-parted for the purpose. Then install xp.


----------

